

Show HN: Morning Routine Statistics and M.G. Siegler's Morning Routine - michaelx
http://mymorningroutine.com/statistics/

======
michaelx
I've been publishing morning routines for over two and a half years, and
earlier this month we launched a statistics page combining all the data from
our 135 (and counting) published routines:

[http://mymorningroutine.com/statistics/](http://mymorningroutine.com/statistics/)

We'd love to know your thoughts! If you're interested, our interviewee this
week is M.G. Siegler:

[http://mymorningroutine.com/mg-siegler/](http://mymorningroutine.com/mg-
siegler/)

~~~
tomaslau
I'm currently working on the book analysing habits of success and this data is
more than gold for me, saves so much time. Thanks buddy!

~~~
michaelx
Thanks Tomas! We’re glad you dig it and looking forward to read your book :)

------
tomaslau
Great website, inspiring and practical. Learnt so much from these guys.

